# A pen to write on bottle caps???



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I'd like to put the price on the caps of my honey bottles. I've tried several pens but nothing works. Anyone find something that will work for directly writing a price?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

stickers


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Yup, that's why I wrote "directly". Not interested in using stickers.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Write directly using a paint pen.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

These things used to be able to stamp a price on anything except maybe blocks of ice:

https://www.amazon.com/Supreme-Price-Marker-Grocery-Stamper/dp/B01671NJZI

If the ink they used could work in a pen, it might do the job.

We used to have "magic markers" that would write indelibly on plastic. The modern ones rub off. I suspect the ink, which was notorious for being able to cause a high, was made illegal.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Thanks,
I have tried a paint pen BTW. Actually I tried a few different ones and they all just rub off very easily. Perhaps the material for these cpas is too slick but I think it has more to do with the polyethylene . Seems like getting stuff to stick to polyethylene is difficult. Unless it is the pressure sensitive adhesive labels that I would love to easily remove from the buckets I use (and get for free).


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Have you tried wiping the cap with alcohol prior to marking with a Sharpie? The mold release oil may be what's causing the writing to wipe off.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Polyethylene is indeed a difficult material to glue. After years of trying things that did not work, I stumbled onto this stuff. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/16-oz-Low-VOC-Drainage-Adhesive-Clear-VPC-60/203843398

It is intended for polyethylene drainage pipe. It works well on sheet polyethylene and polyethylene foam, too. Probably not the best for labels for honey jars. But if it could be formulated as an ink, it might have some merit.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Well I must say I am an idiot. I switched bottles recently but I had several old ones left over. The old bottles have a top that cannot be written on from my experience. Both bottles use the same cap. I opened a bag of the new labels and these have a texture on the caps! I tested a sharpie and it sticks just fine. I am very happy about this .


----------

